
Darth Vader’s “Management” Secrets - davidw
http://www.lifehack.org/articles/lifehack/darth-vaders-management-secrets.html
======
davidw
I was not so sure about submitting this one, but they did a good job of making
fun of those insufferable "top ten management secrets" kinds of lists that
clog the "blogosphere" these days.

~~~
vaksel
simple reason really, all those top _____ lists are easy link bait w/o a lot
of effort

------
Jasber
___9\. Finally, always remember that an elaborate, far-reaching plan, which
relies on people reacting exactly how you plan for them to react, is always
better than a simple plan. Nothing illustrates your genius quite like a
meticulous, detailed, super-plan which will go horribly awry if people don’t
react exactly the way you think they will. Just know who to blame when things
don’t go the way you expect them to._ __

Should have left that one off. Otherwise nice work.

------
sachinag
Not totally related, but <http://twitter.com/darthvader> is fantastic.

------
gruseom
My favorite bit is the pitch-perfect bio at the end.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Ok, now be sure to read this in Vader's voice. It's required.

------
mynameishere
The emperor is the brains behind the machine

[http://video.aol.com/video-detail/the-emperors-phone-
call/10...](http://video.aol.com/video-detail/the-emperors-phone-
call/1091881890)

------
iuguy
The man speaks the truth.

